# Hello Peeps



## Kronika (May 28, 2012)

As I said earlier in the noob thread, I've been lurking here for several weeks now and finally decided to register and join in the fun. I've been growing outdoors for three years now; suffered some failures, enjoyed some success, but due to a recent move (goodbye boonies, hello civilization!) I've decided to take on indoor cultivation. I'm still in the planning phase as I'm buying bits and pieces of equipment as I can afford them, so in the meantime I'm hoping to use this site to soak up some knowledge and perhaps make a few friends.


----------



## DSB65 (May 28, 2012)

welcome to riu


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 28, 2012)

wut up kronika...welcome...we are pretty much in the same boat....
i have done 3 outdoor seasons ...and i am working on the 4th
i started my indoor garden like 7 months ago ...pulled 2 indoor crops so far....using ebb and flow buckets....hydro is fun...
but i just flipped to 12/12 on my first indoor soil grow....
also a boondockian....
do you have your growroom planed?


----------



## Kronika (May 29, 2012)

Good morning and thank you both for the welcome.


I&#8217;m aiming for a small, simple and cost effective setup with the most expensive purchases being the tent (I have a 60&#8221; x 48&#8221; x 24&#8221 and a couple of broad spec LED lights; the LEDs are more expensive upfront but will save money on energy costs, knock out the need for swapping bulbs at different plant stages and cut down on heat. For a growing medium I&#8217;m going with a coir/soil mix with a little perlite thrown in. Nutrient wise I&#8217;m keeping it simple with Pure Blend Pro Veg/Bloom and worm castings. Rainwater for the drink and a small oscillating fan for the breeze. CO2 cultivator bag. 


My biggest issue is ventilation and odor control since I live in a condo and an in-line with ducting isn&#8217;t an option. I&#8217;ve heard that ionizers will help with the odor, which would solve one of the problems, but I&#8217;m getting mixed opinions on that from other growers. 


My second biggest issue is what to grow! Checking out the seed banks, I feel like a kid in a candy store. 


Any of the above setup, excluding the tent and lights, are subject to change as I learn more. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## DROPZILLA (May 29, 2012)

welcome.. your going to like it here


----------



## scroglodyte (May 29, 2012)

welcome aboard, doll


----------



## Ringsixty (May 29, 2012)

welcome...enjoy


----------



## Kronika (May 29, 2012)

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome. I'm really digging it here so far.


----------



## DSB65 (May 29, 2012)

Pickin seeds can be hard...


----------



## Kronika (May 29, 2012)

Indeed. I'm embarrassed to own up to the amount of time I've spent researching and drooling over seeds. Suffice it to say, it's been A LOT.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Indeed. I'm embarrassed to own up to the amount of time I've spent researching and drooling over seeds. Suffice it to say, it's been A LOT.


Better a lot than a little. Welcome to RIU, Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## Kronika (Jun 4, 2012)

reppinhigh22 said:


> Better a lot than a little. Welcome to RIU, Good luck and happy growing!


Yeah, I guess there's really no such thing as too much research. One thing though - after a conversation with a new friend here today (thank you for the help, btw) I've decided to forgo the LEDs in favor of a hps/mh cool tube setup, even though I initially said I wouldn't. lol


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;9G19TWqolIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9G19TWqolIQ[/video]


----------



## Kronika (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha.. Cooter's Garage.


----------



## blindbaby (Jun 4, 2012)

come to butthead! lol. really. i am new here too. not on sites. just this site. im indoor, but had one outside last year, and it went ok. 13 oz on one jk herer. well, im in washington. what part of the rainbow are you? anyway. say hi., i just put up pics i took yesterday.


----------



## blindbaby (Jun 4, 2012)

i hardly get high anymore. not that i dont smoke. not much happens anymore. oh well. time to retire.


----------



## blindbaby (Jun 4, 2012)

dont due the halide. not unless u are planning a illegal grow. i use t-5. its all i need. and i have done near as well, on veg, with 2 or three 4' shop lights in the 6500k (blue). very economical, and power wise! and they run cool. so plants can be right up to them. veg is easy. i started with a 600 hps for two years . i made it my "spare", and uped to a switchable 1000 ballast, by galaxy. one unit for 400,600,1000, plus lumins settings. great way to control heat, if need be. just click it down. now, i have to ask a qwesttion up front.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 4, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> come to butthead! lol. really. i am new here too. not on sites. just this site. im indoor, but had one outside last year, and it went ok. 13 oz on one jk herer. well, im in washington. what part of the rainbow are you? anyway. say hi., i just put up pics i took yesterday.


Hi. 

I'm in Florida. I don't have any grow pics yet since I'm still in the planning/buying equipment phase and have yet to plant a damn thing, but I'll upload some asap. 

I'll go check out yours now.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 4, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> dont due the halide. not unless u are planning a illegal grow.


I'm not sure what that means.. clarify, please?


----------



## blindbaby (Jun 5, 2012)

well, halides are for the veg time. they take just as much electricity, as the sodiums. but veg does not require a huge amount of light, as the halides put out, so, unless you are vegging a huge area, (that none of us needs, as we only can smoke so much), save your electrisity bill. go with lower cost options for veg. like t-8 shop lights, t-5s, cfls, etc. they take little to run. i use a t-5. for me, its more than enough. the limit here in wash is 15 plants. so it works out preety well. wow. nice pic.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 5, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> well, halides are for the veg time. they take just as much electricity, as the sodiums. but veg does not require a huge amount of light, as the halides put out, so, unless you are vegging a huge area, (that none of us needs, as we only can smoke so much), save your electrisity bill. go with lower cost options for veg. like t-8 shop lights, t-5s, cfls, etc. they take little to run. i use a t-5. for me, its more than enough. the limit here in wash is 15 plants. so it works out preety well. wow. nice pic.


Thanks for info. I'll do some research on it. 
Oh and thanks for the compliment too!


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Jul 3, 2012)

So where you at right now then, Kronik?
Anything to update?

You maybe need to get a new thread going?


----------



## Kronika (Jul 3, 2012)

No real updates, other than I've been doing a hell of a lot of shopping lately! lol

Did get the 400w mh/hps cool tube setup and a 440cfm 6" fan with ducting and a carbon filter (still debating on how to hook everything up), along with various little items: a small oscillating fan, a humidity/heat monitor and a 4-way digital soil tester. I hit a local greenhouse recently and picked up some 2g and 5g pots for free.. just had to clean them up. 

I have my medium planned and purchased - I'm going with a coir, peat moss, worm castings & perlite mix. For nutes I've scored some hydrolyzed fish & seaweed, some fish emulsion, and one of those Botanicare starter packs that has grow, bloom, liquid karma and cal-mag; still researching on how to best mix and put those to use.

Currently looking around for a small dehumidifier to throw in the tent; I live in FL and the humidity in there, even with nothing going on, is hovering around 70%.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 7, 2012)

Kronika said:


> No real updates, other than I've been doing a hell of a lot of shopping lately! lol
> 
> Did get the 400w mh/hps cool tube setup and a 440cfm 6" fan with ducting and a carbon filter (still debating on how to hook everything up), along with various little items: a small oscillating fan, a humidity/heat monitor and a 4-way digital soil tester. I hit a local greenhouse recently and picked up some 2g and 5g pots for free.. just had to clean them up.
> 
> ...


Good to see you're making yourself known, gettin set up and gettin popular in here. hard to believe a few months ago we were noobs reading as much as we can (i still feel like a noob reading as much as i can but not so much) and i was welcoming you to RIU.  

I've got my first grow underway CFL grow 210watts, 2 plants and 1 is flowering pretty nicely. small plants because i'm still practicing, learning and whatnot, but i'm feeling proud of them.  Check them out sometime. They're in my sig.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 7, 2012)

so I just got done reading thru your thread K and sounds like your gonna have a nice tent when its all said and done.. all them fish and kelp products work magically in soil grows.. been telling my friends this for years and no one ever listens. I find that kinda funny that now its the biggest craze out there.. I coulda been rich if only i pattened a product then...
well its about bed time K so im gonna say goodnight/goodmorning cause I know your probably on your second cup of coffee and bout ready to start your day... 
cheers K till the next time


----------



## Kronika (Aug 7, 2012)

reppinhigh22 said:


> Good to see you're making yourself known, gettin set up and gettin popular in here. hard to believe a few months ago we were noobs reading as much as we can (i still feel like a noob reading as much as i can but not so much) and i was welcoming you to RIU.
> 
> I've got my first grow underway CFL grow 210watts, 2 plants and 1 is flowering pretty nicely. small plants because i'm still practicing, learning and whatnot, but i'm feeling proud of them.  Check them out sometime. They're in my sig.


Hey there! I dunno about getting popular but I'm here doing my thing. I do remember that you were welcoming me just a couple of months ago (thank you for that) while I was sitting on the sidelines wracked with indecision over which setup to go with. I'm glad we've both made progress since then. I finally got my grow up and running - I have three pretty little Strawberry Cheesecakes vegging right this very moment. I'm so pleased with how well they're doing and it's all due to the great information I found here. I'm still very much a noob and learning everyday but I've been blown away by the fact that people are starting to ask _me_ for advice. It's been a weird trip. lol

I will totally be keeping a watch on your grow. 




reggaerican said:


> so I just got done reading thru your thread K and sounds like your gonna have a nice tent when its all said and done.. all them fish and kelp products work magically in soil grows.. been telling my friends this for years and no one ever listens. I find that kinda funny that now its the biggest craze out there.. I coulda been rich if only i pattened a product then...
> well its about bed time K so im gonna say goodnight/goodmorning cause I know your probably on your second cup of coffee and bout ready to start your day...
> cheers K till the next time


You're not gonna believe this but I just wandered back to my desk after fetching my 2nd cup of coffee from the kitchen. No joke! lol 

You really should have jumped on the fish and kelp, you'd be drowning in money. I'm thrilled with how well it's working with my coir medium; the girls really love it. I actually had a few people try to turn me off of it, claiming that the smell was unbearable but I'm not having any issues with a fishy smell. The only smell I'm getting is the sweet aroma of cheesy goodness mixed with success and the scrubber is keeping that in check. 

My grow is nowhere near the scale of your awesomeness, as I only have 3 plants in a small tent, but here are a few pics of my setup that I took a few weeks ago when the girls were just wee little sprouts still in their cups:



























They are blowing up in growth right now. I've been recommending the fish & kelp to anyone who asks about it. It's a nooblet's dream. Easy to measure and feed with no worries about burning my girls with chemical nutes. I love it.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 7, 2012)

That tent is nice! I'm so jealous, planning to pick up something similar after I can gather enough scratch. Good going, I can already see you're gonna do great.


----------



## Kronika (Aug 7, 2012)

reppinhigh22 said:


> That tent is nice! I'm so jealous, planning to pick up something similar after I can gather enough scratch. Good going, I can already see you're gonna do great.


Thanks, hon! It is a nice tent. I got a little paint on it when I was moving it around but whatever. lol

I can sympathize with you over the money issue; I had to scrape and save for months to get my gear. Keep an eye on eBay for good deals on tents. I snagged this one for $50. The exact same tent was going for $85 at the local gardening supply shop.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 7, 2012)

Kronika said:


> You're not gonna believe this but I just wandered back to my desk after fetching my 2nd cup of coffee from the kitchen. No joke! lol
> 
> You really should have jumped on the fish and kelp, you'd be drowning in money. I'm thrilled with how well it's working with my coir medium; the girls really love it. I actually had a few people try to turn me off of it, claiming that the smell was unbearable but I'm not having any issues with a fishy smell. The only smell I'm getting is the sweet aroma of cheesy goodness mixed with success and the scrubber is keeping that in check.
> 
> ...


lol thats so funny I called it. And yupp it is a nice setup, I love how it fits perfectly in you closet. And dont trip off my grow its only what it is cause I been growing in that same spot for 8 years.. why would you want more than 3 purdy plants anyways? Also how do you plan on growing them just staight up or are gonna try any bending or topping to maximise your yeild?
I been using fish guts for years like I said and never once have the plants burnt on me.. I never buy any products tho I just take whats left over after I fillet a fresh cought fish and stick it right in the bottom of the plants hole and shazzam.. lol tell you what doing it that way doesnt stink one bit, but when I use it as a floier spray its the worst smell ever.. good thing my grow isnt in my house or I couldnt take it.. 

you should start a thread over in the journal section Kronica now that them little ladies are on there way.. looks like you are ready to graduate and move on to the next level...


----------



## Kronika (Aug 8, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> lol thats so funny I called it. And yupp it is a nice setup, I love how it fits perfectly in you closet. And dont trip off my grow its only what it is cause I been growing in that same spot for 8 years.. why would you want more than 3 purdy plants anyways? Also how do you plan on growing them just staight up or are gonna try any bending or topping to maximise your yeild?
> I been using fish guts for years like I said and never once have the plants burnt on me.. I never buy any products tho I just take whats left over after I fillet a fresh cought fish and stick it right in the bottom of the plants hole and shazzam.. lol tell you what doing it that way doesnt stink one bit, but when I use it as a floier spray its the worst smell ever.. good thing my grow isnt in my house or I couldnt take it..
> 
> you should start a thread over in the journal section Kronica now that them little ladies are on there way.. looks like you are ready to graduate and move on to the next level...


Thank you, sweets. And yeah, you totally called it! 

I like how the tent fits perfectly in the closet too. I looked for weeks for one that would. I keep the closet doors open most of the time to ensure good airflow but I like that I can close the doors real quick for a bit of stealth if the need arises.

I'm definitely gonna have to do a bit of LST, I bought some velcro strips and am going to attempt it on the biggest plant this weekend. Topping, I would like to try, but it honestly scares me a little. I'm so scared I'll fuck something up. lol

We did the fish guts as fertilizer in our vegetable garden when I was growing up. It was great - spending the whole day fishing, coming home to clean them and cook them, and having some good old fert left over for the plants. Now I'm feeling all nostalgic. 

I considered doing a grow journal but I'm a little paranoid about it. I know it's not very likely anyone will take an interest in my three little plants but it still concerns me. It's hard to resist the urge though, especially now that my girls are getting bigger, I wanna throw up pics and updates really badly but I keep holding myself back. I worry that I draw too much attention to myself as it is.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 8, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Thank you, sweets. And yeah, you totally called it!
> 
> I like how the tent fits perfectly in the closet too. I looked for weeks for one that would. I keep the closet doors open most of the time to ensure good airflow but I like that I can close the doors real quick for a bit of stealth if the need arises.
> 
> ...


no need to be paranoid with three plants when there are people growing hundreds and even thousands in a house... I used to be worried too, but im totally legal with my plant count these days so all is fine and dandy in loopy land..
but if you dont than what about sending me a pm with some updates or your always welcomed to post some anonymous pics over in mt thread..
BTW is that your sun room in your new avatar? looks comfy and cozy nice view also..


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to riu, good people here.


----------



## Kronika (Aug 8, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> no need to be paranoid with three plants when there are people growing hundreds and even thousands in a house... I used to be worried too, but im totally legal with my plant count these days so all is fine and dandy in loopy land..
> but if you dont than what about sending me a pm with some updates or your always welcomed to post some anonymous pics over in mt thread..
> BTW is that your sun room in your new avatar? looks comfy and cozy nice view also..


Yeah, I keep telling myself there's no reason to freak but I do anyway. I dunno, I'll think about it, but regardless of my decision on the grow journal issue I will most certainly hit you up with a PM once in a while on my progress. 

I wish it were my sun room in that pic but it isn't. It's actually a pic taken at a cabin I rented in the Smokies a couple of months ago. It was a great trip; so relaxing and peaceful with some prime homegrown bud floating around. I even got hooked up with a quart jar of moonshine straight from a bootlegger's still in his backyard. Damn! I still shudder when I think of it. I love hillbillies. lol

I want to go back asap.



DeeTee said:


> Welcome to riu, good people here.


Thank you!


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 8, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Yeah, I keep telling myself there's no reason to freak but I do anyway. I dunno, I'll think about it, but regardless of my decision on the grow journal issue I will most certainly hit you up with a PM once in a while on my progress.
> 
> I wish it were my sun room in that pic but it isn't. It's actually a pic taken at a cabin I rented in the Smokies a couple of months ago. It was a great trip; so relaxing and peaceful with some prime homegrown bud floating around. I even got hooked up with a quart jar of moonshine straight from a bootlegger's still in his backyard. Damn! I still shudder when I think of it. I love hillbillies. lol
> 
> ...


Looks like it would be relaxing.. Good times is sounds like, Havnt had moonshine in years. I been wanting to make a small still for a while now. Not for the moonshine thoe im more of a rum drinker myself.. 
Lol and yea gotta love them hillbillies they are always up to something in there backyards...


----------



## Kronika (Aug 9, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> Looks like it would be relaxing.. Good times is sounds like, Havnt had moonshine in years. I been wanting to make a small still for a while now. Not for the moonshine thoe im more of a rum drinker myself..
> Lol and yea gotta love them hillbillies they are always up to something in there backyards...


Yeah, I don't think I'll be developing a love for moonshine anytime soon. It lit me up and left me with the most awful hangover the next day. But hey, at least I can now say I've had moonshine hillbilly style so that's something I guess. I'm not a huge fan of rum but I do like a bit of vodka once in a while.

Had to give my girls a hit of cal-mag tonight. Thank you for helping me figure out the problem, dearest internet!


----------



## Jskins2000 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok replying to thread because dumbass me cant find anywhere on the forum to post a new thread.


----------



## Kronika (Aug 12, 2012)

Jskins2000 said:


> Ok replying to thread because dumbass me cant find anywhere on the forum to post a new thread.


Hey there. All you need to do to start your own thread is go to the forum section you want to post in and tap that 'start new thread' button at the top left-hand corner of your screen.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey there Kronica, just stoppn by to see how your weekend was. hope it was magical.! Are your babies happy now that you gave them some calmag? Talk to ya soon K, im gonna have to go get some work done in tha lab and then gonna chill with some good smoke and some wine and enjoy the last of this weekend..

cheers~reggae


----------



## Kronika (Aug 12, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> Hey there Kronica, just stoppn by to see how your weekend was. hope it was magical.! Are your babies happy now that you gave them some calmag? Talk to ya soon K, im gonna have to go get some work done in tha lab and then gonna chill with some good smoke and some wine and enjoy the last of this weekend..
> 
> cheers~reggae


Hello, babe. I had a great weekend, thank you. My babies are feeling better since I started them on calmag. I just wish I had noticed the signs of it earlier. It sounds like you have a wonderful evening planned! Take a toke for me, please?


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 12, 2012)

Glad ta hear about you and them.. And wonderfull indeed, thanks...


----------



## Freaxovna8r (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Kronika, hows your closet cheesecake going. Have you posted any more pics?

Would love to see how it turns out.

Hope your well, looking forward to seeing your results.

Take care, Be safe, Have fun.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Sep 5, 2012)

Hiya! Thought I'd find you somewhere lol

Wanted to let you know my new Cheesecake seed popped and wants to go mad this time! 
Also, my leaning tower of weedza is a tower no more... More like a bleeding castle haha She's looking like a beast scrogged out and I think, she may give me too much weed for my space! LoL it's all gd though, I'm sure I'll cope hehe 

How are yours doing? What stage are they at?


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Sep 5, 2012)

btw, I checked out your album. Your cupboard looks awesome! And looks like you got shit under control  Kudos, rep for you Wooo!


----------



## Kronika (Sep 6, 2012)

Freaxovna8r said:


> Hey Kronika, hows your closet cheesecake going. Have you posted any more pics?
> 
> 
> Would love to see how it turns out.
> ...


Hey there. Thanks for stopping by. I'll throw up a couple of new pics on Saturday.



onlycucumbershere said:


> Hiya! Thought I'd find you somewhere lol
> 
> 
> Wanted to let you know my new Cheesecake seed popped and wants to go mad this time!
> ...


Yay for Strawberry Cheesecake!

Mine are doing ok. Dealing with a bit of cal/mag deficiency at the moment but thanks to some helpful advice from friends I'm getting it under control. Gonna flip them in a couple of weeks.



onlycucumbershere said:


> btw, I checked out your album. Your cupboard looks awesome! And looks like you got shit under control Kudos, rep for you Wooo!


Thanks! I really dig it. Nice and stealthy when it needs to be!


----------



## Freaxovna8r (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad to hear things are going well. Turned mine to 12/12 2 wks ago then found out that the unknown Indica i had was a hermie so got rid of it. Heres the latest pic of the Cheese  Got about 6 wks left till harvest maybe 7.


----------



## Kronika (Sep 9, 2012)

Freaxovna8r said:


> Glad to hear things are going well. Turned mine to 12/12 2 wks ago then found out that the unknown Indica i had was a hermie so got rid of it. Heres the latest pic of the Cheese View attachment 2327316 Got about 6 wks left till harvest maybe 7.


Very nice Cheese! It looks so healthy and happy. 

I'm a day late on the pics but here we go:

Strawberry Cheesecake x3


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking yum! I think we need some more regular pics, Kro  I need to see what's occurred with these babies...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 10, 2012)

Been a while, but i'm back and need to share this with everyone! Please Like and Share  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Goldens-Organic-Healing-Oil/110396725768376


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 10, 2012)

led's are great. props for using them despite all the haters


----------

